# King's College - harmony test



## femalecyclist

Had my dating scan today. Baby was perfect and low risk for Down syndrome.

King's College London are trialling the harmony test (all patients get to have it if they want if risk is more than 1/2500) so we get to know for sure in two weeks time plus I get to have a scan at 32 weeks because I am taking part in a study about preeclampsia. Love King's College hospital. Got to see the baby loads because it is a teaching hospital so had two students there helping with the scan and being taught things. Just wanted to share the news. Pretty sure felt baby move a couple of times when had the scan. not sure he/she was liking it. It is my second baby but seems early to feel baby move.


----------



## Sachis2112

femalecyclist said:


> Had my dating scan today. Baby was perfect and low risk for Down syndrome.
> 
> King's College London are trialling the harmony test (all patients get to have it if they want if risk is more than 1/2500) so we get to know for sure in two weeks time plus I get to have a scan at 32 weeks because I am taking part in a study about preeclampsia. Love King's College hospital. Got to see the baby loads because it is a teaching hospital so had two students there helping with the scan and being taught things. Just wanted to share the news. Pretty sure felt baby move a couple of times when had the scan. not sure he/she was liking it. It is my second baby but seems early to feel baby move.

That sounds so neat! I'm getting my Harmony testing done in the next week or so. Good times.

I'd be so happy with getting to see baby a lot with the scanning. That sounds really nice!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Exciting! I had the Harmony test as well :)


----------



## beabee

A friend of mine just had her baby boy at Kings College last week. She had an emergency c-section and said they were just amazing. 

We're thinking of having Harmony done too, although privately via FMC London.


----------



## femalecyclist

Feel really lucky to be within the catchment area of King's College. Hopefully the harmony test will be free in the UK soon. Had a couple of friends with high risk worrying about it but not wanting to take the risk with an aminocentesis. Good luck to all with the results of the harmony test.


----------



## veebot

I was not offered this test and my risk is 1 in 558. Im considered low risk for everything though. Had my 2 babies at kings and loved it
Will be having my 3rd there as well since its practically across the street.
Just had my 32wk scan.


----------

